# Milk Thistle with alcohol



## violetskyblue (Jun 6, 2015)

I was given by my avian vet the A. Vogen Milk Thistle. He said it is very hard to find an alcohol free type in UK and that the amount of alcohol contained in it shouldn't be harmful for my budgies.

On Vogel's website it shows this ingredients:
Contains the tinctures of fresh Cynara scolymus* (Artichoke) leaves 46%, Silybum marianum (Milk Thistle) dried fruit 32%, fresh Taraxacum officinalis* (Dandelion) herb and root 12%, Peumus boldus (Boldo) dried leaf 7% and fresh Mentha piperita* (Peppermint) leaves 3%.
Alcohol content: 62% v/v
* Organically grown.

Do you think he is right and which brand do you use?

I am thinking of buying this one or this one when the one he gave me finishes, but are they suitable for pets? Basically what I am asking is, regardless from the brand and type, is always 1ml in 50ml of water or it depends on the concentration? The 3 websites do not explain what is the best dose for birds.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't know if it would be harmful or not. I get extremely nervous when someone say's "I don't think". Perhaps some of our folk's here have used it with alcohol and can comment either way.

I use capsules, and sprinkle the powder over my birds food, which they seem to like. I did some reading on it and came to the conclusion that 50 mg a day was a good dose for my bird's which I gave to them daily for several month's. I now use it a couple times a week.

Here is what I use.... Silymarin Milk Thistle Extract with Dandelion Root Extract and Artichoke Extract - Candida Store


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Milk*

Have you tried to put it in the search on net for your area?? Have you tried a homeopathic pharmacy? I really do not Know. We gave our canary with a cold a drop of whiskey in the beak, many years ago as suggested by our canary's breeder. I like the Idea of opening a capsule as well. An oriental apothecary 
may also be a resource. As long as you know the dilution then the vet can tell you how to dilute the basic mixture. We have Ladygouldianfinch and Windy city Parrot that have the alcohol free. Check to see if you have a vendor for avitech in The UK. as it has a line of homeopathics, including Milk thistle and dandelion. Please let us know what you find. Vest Wishes. Jo Ann


----------



## violetskyblue (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you 

The 2 links I put on my post are of actual alcohol free milk thistle brands but my concern is about the dosage. Would I need to give her the same dosage (1ml in 50ml of water) or would that be different? How can I tell?


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Milk*

This is where the vet comes in to verify dosage. with such a tiny bird percentage really counts. It is good you can get the alcohol free. Compare it to the Windy city brand and show both to the vet. Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## violetskyblue (Jun 6, 2015)

Jo Ann said:


> This is where the vet comes in to verify dosage. with such a tiny bird percentage really counts. It is good you can get the alcohol free. Compare it to the Windy city brand and show both to the vet. Best wishes, Jo Ann


My vet is on holiday but I will follow your advice and ask him directly for dosage, thank you


----------

